# Nobu :3



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

He fell right to sleep on the way home! so cute! 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater
http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q291 ... t=nobu.jpg
The next day he fell asleep on me hehe 
http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q291 ... mage-1.jpg


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

That's one sweet content little boy. I especially love the one where he's smiling in his sleep. Congratulations on bringing your new baby home.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Nobu taking a bath !
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a precious baby. And that sweet angelic smile!


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Ik! He is so freaking cute and precious my baby boy  his an adventurer and a cuddlier.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q291 ... =image.jpg


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Nobu adventuring!!!! :3


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

He loves sleeping on my shoulder I love it too ! :3


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Nobu:3 being cute


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

And here some more


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

His profile is stunning! What is he snooping about for in the other pictures? Thank you for the wonderful pictures!


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Ooh he just sniffs around a lot . And thx he is my cute lil man


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats! what a cutie!


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

new pictures !!!


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

:3


----------

